# Pregnant doe with strong urine?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a young yearling who is pregnant and due in around 11-12 weeks <end of April>.

Is it normal for a pregnant doe to have strong smelling urine? like ammonia I guess, I don't know how to explain it.
We never stall pregnant does this early on in pregnancy, so I just don't know.

Now, in the back of my mind I worry, because we bought this doe and another doe together as kids <we bred them>, and the other doe aborted premature 3 weeks early. We're sure she was butted, as another doe was knocking her around, but I can't help but worry that something could be going on. I just can't remember having this smell with any of our other does, but the doe who aborted seemed to have urine that smelled similar, but can't remember if it was before or after she lost her babies.

Otherwise, she seems fine. 
She gets 2 1/2-3 cups of grain a day divided into 2 feedings, she gets alfalfa/clover hay at night, and I make sure her and her buddy get alfalfa during the day.
She was wormed with Equimax on the 8th as her eye lids looked pale.

Thanks for any help. I have been so worried, it's nerve wrecking.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you think it could be that she's just not drinking enough?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Do you think it could be that she's just not drinking enough?


Hmmm.... that could be, she doesn't seem to drink a lot of water when she's in there. She has a small bucket which is good size for her, and it's always at least half full or sometimes more. She gets fresh water every day. I do see her drink a little bit outside when I am out there. Could certainly be the case.

I was also wondering if maybe she's getting too much alfalfa and we need to slack? But I don't know what my husband gave her yesterday evening since he fed. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not normally one who's big on salt, but maybe a tiny in her grain to encourage her to drink. Also, if it's cold out I'd bring fresh warm water 2 a day. I wouldn't think too much alfalfa would cause strong urine; if she's use to it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Put a little ACV, something like a splash, in her water. It makes it flavored and they usually like the taste. I use 1/8 of a cup in 5 gallons and mine just suck it down. They drink a whole lot more water with the ACV than without.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
I've never bought ACV, I'm guessing it's sold at the grocery with the vinegar? 

I hope that's all it is, and nothing else is going on. I'm still so worried and nervous about her. We haven't had a lot of luck with these fullblood boer does first pregnancies. Never ever had an issue with the percentage does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, someone had told me I should check her keytone levels. 
Could she really be having issues with pregnancy toxemia this early in pregnancy? She isn't due until April 27th.
She's still eating fine, ate most all of her hay I gave her last night, but didn't drink much water.
She did come to the water buckets several times while we were out this morning to get a little drink here and there. It was really cold so she didn't drink much at one time. Once my daughter came out with warm water to fill the buckets, she was back for more.

Today she does seem a little sore on a front leg. But looking at her foot, she does need a trim, and with all the mud, she might have a spot where mud has gotten up in there. I'm getting ready to go trim her feet and take a closer look.

Her eyelids are still a little pale, I'm getting ready to worm her again tomorrow <10 days after first worming>. Probably going to giver her a little copper too since we've never given her any. She gets selenium e gel but this time next month she'll get Bo-Se.

I dont' want to be naive and overlook something. I am so worried about something going wrong, ya know? This is my sons only chance at fullblood babies this year. We've all put a lot of time into these girls, and it would be more than heartbreaking if we missed something and something happened to her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How does her breath smell?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can check for ketones using the strips in the diabetic section of Walmart or any drug store. Otherwise just assume she needs it and give calcium and propylene glycol. Neither is going to hurt her but will help if she needs it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I did check her breath a couple of times, but to me, it just smelled like goat breath? lol 
Can I just give her Tums? How many should I give? I gave her 2 yesterday.
Where do I get propylene glycol? and how much? 

I do think what was bothering her feet might have been the mud wedged between the wall and the sole. She seemed to get around just fine after trimming. I'll check her again in the morning.

Is it possible at all that it's hormones making her urine smell different from the other does? She's 10 weeks from her due date.
I'm going to get Gatorade at the store tomorrow to put in her water, or I might see if our feed store has electrolyte's that might work for her. I don't understand why she doesn't drink very much at night, I think she sleeps most of the night perhaps. I do see her at the water buckets a lot during the morning after she's had her morning feed. But there is absolutely no difference in the water. Picky, picky.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get propylene glycol at TSC. They also have Cal MPK which I would keep on hand as well. Its a drench and runs about $6 for a 500ml bottle.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Crocee! I've seen the CMPK at TSC so I do know they have it or at least had it in stock the last time I looked. 

She seemed fine when I was out in the barn earlier this morning, might have drank a little more water than usual. I didn't notice the strong urine smell. 

We're going to the grocery today so I'll see if the pharmacy has the keytone strips and test her for that. 
She's getting what we fed our other does when they were pregnant, and they were fine. So hopefully nothing is wrong and I am paranoid lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Vitacost right now has Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother 16oz on sale BOGOF for 2.39 each. We got 16 bottles for $9 & change
http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-organic-apple-cider-vinegar-with-mother-16-fl-oz

If you use my other email [email protected] as referer we get $10 bonus.

Either way its the cheapest ACV w/mother anywhere!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I may try to order some, or get some goat electrolyte's from TSC? 
The pharmacy didn't have keytone strips but can order them if I need them. I can call another one. 
Right now I think she is okay. She's drinking fine, eating fine, getting around fine. 
It's just inside at night I don't think she drinks very well. It's a 2gal bucket and always filled almost to the rim, and it never has much missing in the mornings.
I'll keep an eye on her and pray that all is truly well. 
Hoping to feel kid movement soon, that will be a bit comforting.


----------

